# p0110 (IAT Location Maxima 2000) & P0505 code



## Isaac1885 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello Team,

Have spent several hours trying to locate my IAT. I will really appreciate a screenshot /picture that show the location. Actually , I did run a scan and I could see p0110.

Secondly, my idle is very rough. And another thing is that most time i tried to start the car, it wont until I give it a gas. I suppose thats why I got code p0505.

Kindly assist with this 2 Issues am having please.


----------

